# Help cutting threads on a Jet lathe



## fdew (Mar 6, 2009)

Does anyone have a manual for a Jet 12-36 or failing that, can you tell me how to interpret the charts to cut threads? I know how to cut a thread, I just don't know what the charts are telling me.

Thanks.

Frank


----------



## steamer (Mar 7, 2009)

Frank,

Could you post a picture of the lathe and the chart?

That would help

Does it have a quick change gearbox of change gears, for instance.

Dave


----------



## fdew (Mar 7, 2009)

I found a manual on another forum. It is a older Jet, The controls and speed change are similar to a south Bend. (two levers, letters and numbers)

Thanks for the interest.







Frank


----------



## Lew Hartswick (Mar 7, 2009)

The rows and columns on the chart represent the two change gear levers.
So for a particular tpi the levers are to be place in those positions. 
NOTE!!! All this is ASSUMING the proper gear train is in place in the headstock.
The Jets I have seen (2 as of now) have the ability to change from inch to mm 
threading by changing that gear train.
  ...lew...


----------



## deere_x475guy (Mar 7, 2009)

My Internet is down right now and I am using my Blackberry.
It's due to come back up soon. When it does I will take pictures of 
mine and walk you through it.


----------



## deere_x475guy (Mar 7, 2009)

Frank right after I posted from my BB the internet came back up but I see you got the information you needed on another board. Let me know if you still need help.


----------

